# The Flying Circus Mice of Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

As requested by WoodWitch


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

awesome photos! some very lucky shots! so cute! :lol:


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

:lol: It's like a ballet composed by Mouse-orgsky...
:lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I still love the levitating meeces! Who'da thunk rodents would invent anti-gravity. 

I can see the cover of an old SF pulp magazine with the title:

'Space Faring Mousies: Thrilling Stories of Rodents Beyond Earth'


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are Fantastic photo's! They are certainly full of beans-jumping beans!  :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

:lol: What great photos!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

maby you could start mouse show jumping sarah


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

THAT. IS. AWESOME!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

It really brings to life the term popcorn mice!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad you all like them! 

Original post edited to add two more pictures, which I took this evening


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

your camera must be super quick! what is it?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's not an expensive one at all, it's this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Digit...NH5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331072357&sr=8-1

I spent a really long time setting it up though, the out-of-the-box settings are no good for taking pictures of mice.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I have experience with photography but I still have trouble taking good photos of mice :lol: need to remember to stop being lazy and using auto these days :lol:

I have this, which is an awesome camera -had it for about four years and it's tough as nails haha!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fujifilm-Fi...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331078855&sr=1-1


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


>


I love this last one! Could I play with it on my computer?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

So funny Sarah! X


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

So do they just leap for joy, or what?! These shots are awesome 

You've said before you use the sports mode and auto flash, any other tricks for action photos? My guys sit like lumps most days :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I love this last one! Could I play with it on my computer?


Of course, but post your results here so we can see them! 



> So do they just leap for joy, or what?!


Yes, my mice are very happy little guys :lol: They're interested in the cages either side of where I take the photos. The mice inside them climb up the wires to watch and the models want to say hello.



> You've said before you use the sports mode and auto flash, any other tricks for action photos?


An in-built image stabiliser is a must. Otherwise it's just about experimenting! I think I've changed every single setting on my camera.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay... I'm not very good at it, but this is what I came up with...










Afterwards I realized the wings should have been light like the body, but I wasn't sure if they would show up on the light background... I didn't draw anything, I took all images from the web!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sarah, you're an artist. I think you could play around with this yourself and produce something very good. 
You promised me a picture of flying mice _years_ ago. I'm still waiting :whistle


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Could I give it a go too? 
Maybe with a different picture.


----------

